# unlar gutter splint, HELP



## TLC (May 15, 2014)

A patient came in with a fracture to the middle phlanx of finger. The doctor says he splinted with a ulnar gutter splint. When I look up a picture of that on the web. It is from the elbow down to hand including two fingers. Which is what the doctor did. And the cpt code for ulnar gutter splint says it is 29105. however in the CPT book 29105 says from the shoulder down to the hand. Can anybody please help with this code. Thank you


----------



## ak0011 (May 19, 2014)

*ulnar gutter is a short arm splint*

Use CPT 29125. A Ulnar gutter splint is considered a short arm splint.
Kevin


----------

